
The Relational Data Model - polsoul
What&#x27;s your opinion on this article and do you think things will get worse in future(regarding the relational data models)?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehelsinkideclaration.blogspot.bg&#x2F;2017&#x2F;01&#x2F;the-relational-data-model.html<p>Thank you
======
levlaz
> The job-market started being flooded by developers (most notably Java), that
> did not have any proper education anymore about the RDM. And the weird
> thing? They were somehow proud of it too.

Still see this today, its a bit shocking and sad. The developers are one
thing, but working at a few startups and seeing the complete lack of "respect"
for relational databases has been eye opening to say the least.

------
brudgers
The article is interesting. It might be better to submit it as a regular link
rather than as a question because Hacker News submissions without links are
weighted differently and also less likely to be noticed.

